# (resolved)Putting keys back on an Acer Aspire ??



## lavabubble (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi all 

I have somehow managed to get two of the keys to pop of my laptop and I am really struggling to get them back on properly. I haven't physically broken anything on them but haven't been able to either get them back on or find anything on the net so far that works.

I was just wondering if any of you lovely people had ever done this or had any experience of getting the keys back on. Underneath the keys are two black plastic pieces which sit as an X - at present I can get them to make the snapping noises as if they've clipped back in but they haven't. 

Any advice on how to rectify this would be greatly appreicated before I throw the lappy out of the window 

Thanks so much, 

Lava x


----------



## lavabubble (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Putting keys back on an Acer Aspire ??*

Now resolved


----------



## ColinHanna (Dec 26, 2008)

How did you solve the problem? I now have it also.

Colin


----------



## lavabubble (Jun 12, 2007)

I put the props that are under the key totally flat and then pressed the key back onto them until I heard a click - it did fall off again once after that as it hadn't quite caught properly so make sure you hear the click in all 4 corners of the key thats come off as its not fixed on properly otherwise

HTH and good luck!


----------



## adam10010 (Jan 17, 2010)

To make that a little clearer, the smaller of the two pieces that make the X (the one that is held under the metal bar) has 2 little bars on each side, these 2 bars click into the bigger piece, 

So if they the X isn’t laying flat then just carefully push down on these 2 bars and it will lay flat. Then it will click into place.

the damn cat thought it funny to pull up my numpad 5 on my Acer Aspire 6530g and this left me with these 2 bars raised (so I didn’t think they should be any different).
If none of this make sense, feel free to e-mail me or add me on windows live msn – [email protected] 

In short - make sure the fixtures are Flat before trying to place the key, if they are not, flatten them?


----------



## tosamc (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for all your help! I have a similar problem with my friend's Acer Aspire 6920 computer and her little child (2 years) pulling some of the keys off. I've spent over 2 hrs trying to "push" them back on. The last advice about the smaller piece laying flat and having the cross tab part of the "x" inserted into the bigger piece was the last hint of the puzzle I needed. It was then easy to first slide towards me (so the larger piece latches onto the key) and push down (so the smaller piece snaps onto the key). Now it's as good as new! Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## pumuckl (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you all for your messages!!! They were absolutely helpful! I have Acer Aspire 6530G and "." has moved a few months ago and since then I haven't succeeded in making it stay horizontal :grin: but today the whole key came off and I saw it wasn't broken  
click


----------



## Darob (Oct 26, 2009)

I found out how to refit keys by looking on Ebay for some sellers who are selling individual keys - one even had methods for (re)fitting 3 different types


----------

